# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Pijnbestrijding,ervaringen/vragen

## Agnes574

Wie heeft pijnbestrijding gehad of is er mee bezig en wat zijn jullie ervaringen??
Ook mensen die nog moeten beginnen aan pijnbestrijding en vragen hebben; welkom...we kunnen je dan zo goed mogelijk proberen helpen en voorbereiden op wat je te wachten staat..en als er veel mensen reageren met ervaringen helpen en steunen we elkaar en mensen die er info over zoeken...

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de afgelopen 2 maandagen epidurale ruggeprikken gehad wegens een zware hernia in de onderrug...
de pijn wordt echter steeds erger...dus arts geeft het aanslaan van die prikken 10% kans....duimen maar!!!
Anders opereren...ik vrees ervoor,want ik heb niet echt veel vertrouwen in die cortisonen-cocktails!

----------


## katje45

Ik heb in mijn nek epidurale injecties gehad zonder resultaat.
Heb een zenuwwortelblokkade had werkte alleen het lokaal verdovend middel en doordat werkte ook nog een definitieve blokkade met helaas bar weinig resultaat. De anesthesist zegt op dit moment niets meer te kunnen doen op dit gebied. Helaas!.

----------


## antje111111

heb verschillende infusen gehad. manitol en lidocaine. maar werkte alleen maar avrechts bij mij (dystrofische klachten)

----------


## katje45

> heb verschillende infusen gehad. manitol en lidocaine. maar werkte alleen maar avrechts bij mij (dystrofische klachten)


Oeioei Antje111111,

Dit klinkt niet lekker. Hoe gaat het nu met je dystrofie?

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Was nog vergeten toe te voegen dat ik ook TENS gehad heb. Maar helaas zonder resultaat. Sterker nog ik kreeg er meer klachten door.

----------


## CaJoWi

Ik heb meerdere behandelingen ondergaan. Van onderrug t/m nek. Tot nu toe zonder resultaat. Ook is er een laserbestraling geweest en die gaf ook wein ig verlichting. Een behandeling met een soort trilling waarbij een Prednisonachtige stof werd ingebracht gaf weinig resultaat. Ik lees hier dat eigenlijk de pijnbehandeling weinig helpt.

----------


## katje45

> Ik heb meerdere behandelingen ondergaan. Van onderrug t/m nek. Tot nu toe zonder resultaat. Ook is er een laserbestraling geweest en die gaf ook wein ig verlichting. Een behandeling met een soort trilling waarbij een Prednisonachtige stof werd ingebracht gaf weinig resultaat. Ik lees hier dat eigenlijk de pijnbehandeling weinig helpt.


Hoi,

Mensen die er wel effect bij hebben zullen dit minder snel posten omdat ze geen probleem meer hebben. Denk dat dat het is.

----------


## CaJoWi

HMisschien heb je gelijk, maar goede berichten kunnen heel veel hoop bieden. groetjes CaJowi.

----------


## katje45

> HMisschien heb je gelijk, maar goede berichten kunnen heel veel hoop bieden. groetjes CaJowi.


Tuurlijk, dat snap ik helemaal!

----------


## wiske01

ik heb de afgelopen weken heel veel paracetamol en diclofenac geslikt. op een gegevenmoment kreeg ik zetpillen van diclofenac, maar de pijn denderde er gewoon door heen. koliekachtige pijnen, je kunt niet zitten of liggen je blijft maar lopen want dat is het best houdbaar. Hele nachten op is echt niet fijn.

Nu heb ik joint geregeld bij een kennis; neem 's avonds 3 trekjes en ik slaap!!

De pjn wordt er zoveel door gedempt, dat ik nu tenminste een uur of 5 kan slapen. doe dit alleen 's avonds voor ik naar bed ga, zou niet durven autorijden of fietsen om bijv boodschappen te gaan doen

----------


## dotito

> ik heb de afgelopen weken heel veel paracetamol en diclofenac geslikt. op een gegevenmoment kreeg ik zetpillen van diclofenac, maar de pijn denderde er gewoon door heen. koliekachtige pijnen, je kunt niet zitten of liggen je blijft maar lopen want dat is het best houdbaar. Hele nachten op is echt niet fijn.
> 
> Nu heb ik joint geregeld bij een kennis; neem 's avonds 3 trekjes en ik slaap!!
> 
> De pjn wordt er zoveel door gedempt, dat ik nu tenminste een uur of 5 kan slapen. doe dit alleen 's avonds voor ik naar bed ga, zou niet durven autorijden of fietsen om bijv boodschappen te gaan doen


hallo Wiske01

zeg als u pijn zo erg is ga dan terug naar de dokter,en vraag dan een straffer spul.ik heb een hernia en leef ook met chronishe pijn;kan er van mee spreken.
want zo joint dat is mischien goed voor een paar keer,maar je geraakt er ook aan verslaafd he!
hoop voor jou dat ze vlug iets voor je pijn hebbeb gevonden,

grtjes, dotito,

----------


## wiske01

andere pijnstilling kan niet ivm andere medicijnen

ik hoop dat ik snel uitslag heb van de MRI en dat er dan meer gedaan kan worden

grtz wiske

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Wiske,

Ik ben het echter met Dotito eens ... joints zijn op langere termijn écht géén oplossing, al helpt het je momenteel gelukkig wel!
Hopelijk heb je snel de uitslag van de MRI en kan er daadwerkelijk wat aan gedaan worden!!

Ik heb een proefwortelblokkade gehad ivm een beknelde zenuw (rug) in littekenweefsel... of die effect heeft gehad??? Ik weet het gewoonweg écht niet ... ik ga nu 3 november voor de wortelblokkade (PRF) zelf in de hoop dat het toch zal aanslaan en me zal helpen de pijn 'draaglijk' te maken/houden!

Anders weet ik het even niet meer ... opereren zou zéér veel risico inhouden (kans van 1 op 10 dat ik permanent verlamd raak) en daar zit ik nu niet echt op te wachten snap je wel!
Anderzijds moet de pijn wél draaglijk worden ... want zo doorgaan gaat ook niet ...

----------


## Sadie

> ik heb de afgelopen weken heel veel paracetamol en diclofenac geslikt. op een gegevenmoment kreeg ik zetpillen van diclofenac, maar de pijn denderde er gewoon door heen. koliekachtige pijnen, je kunt niet zitten of liggen je blijft maar lopen want dat is het best houdbaar. Hele nachten op is echt niet fijn.
> 
> Nu heb ik joint geregeld bij een kennis; neem 's avonds 3 trekjes en ik slaap!!
> 
> De pjn wordt er zoveel door gedempt, dat ik nu tenminste een uur of 5 kan slapen. doe dit alleen 's avonds voor ik naar bed ga, zou niet durven autorijden of fietsen om bijv boodschappen te gaan doen


Jointje is niet zo gevaarlijk maar idd verslavend op langere termijn.

Ik vraag me af of een alternatief minder verslavend is........ medicijnen dus.
Ik slik af en aan tegen chronische pijn bij LUPUS SJOGREN SCHILDKLIER VASCULITIS dus algehele auto immuunaandoening.

De pijn manifesteert zich op verschillende plekken en in fases dus soms heb ik nauwelijks pijn maar vaker kan ik er niet van slapen. Zeg maar 6 nachten zou ik wakker liggen als ik geen combinatie neem van tenminste 2 van onderstaande middelen of eigenlijk 3.

tramal
morfine
alcohol
diclofenac
arxcoxia
para+codeine
mirtazepine
joints
opium
valium

Ik probeer het bij de voorgeschreven para+codeine te houden en dan een ontstekingsremmer erbij. Maar helpt vaak niet. De enige reden dat ik een halve gare junk ben is omdat die voorgeschreven middelen nauwelijks werken tegen de pijn. Dus ik koop alles op de zwarte markt. Omdat ik dit zelf nogal kwalijk vind ivm de toezicht die ontbreekt op wat ik neem heb ik zelf een consult aangevraagd bij een psychiater. Op advies van mijn reumatoloog die dit allemaal weet van mij want ik ben heel eerlijk daarover.

Lokale pijn bestrijd ik soms met urinecompressen en dat werkt echt.
Oude urine beetje opwarmen in bain marie, dan vervliegt de geur en inwikkelen en afdekken met plastic. Mee slapen en in de ochtend is het gebied echt pijn vrij.
Maarja, soms word je moe van al dat gezeik. Je knoeit nogal eens wat, is niet ongezond hoor je kunt het drinken maar aversie blijft. Ik drink het nu niet omdat ik medicijnen slik. Maar je kunt een urine kuur doen en dat werkt tegen heel veel ongemakken, beetje zoals zilverwater. Inwendig vers, uitwendig mag oudere urine zijn, hoe ouder hoe beter. Je kunt het gebruiken ipv zeep en shampoo en als je het een tijdje in het donker licht afgesloten laat staan kun je je ramen ermee lappen, ruikt naar ammonia. Of masseer je klieren met urine en laat het intrekken. Afhankelijk van wat je eet en drinkt is urine echt niet vies........ als je troep naar binnen werkt zou ik het niet inwendig gebruiken, zeker niet in combinatie met zware medicatie. 

Verder helpt acupunctuur en massage. En sex! Ff lekker los gaan ontspant ook.

----------


## dotito

excuseer mij sadie maar ik zie mij nog geen urine opdrinken of mij daar mee in te smeren gedacht alleen al BAH! :EEK!: 
ik denk dat er dan toch andere middelen zijn,vind dat er een beetje over.

----------


## Sadie

ik ben niet zo vies van mezelf ;-)

Ja tegenwoordig zijn er zeker anere en duurdere middelen te krijgen met mooie namen en verpakkingen. Zou me niet verbazen als er ureum in je gezichtscreme zit!!!

----------


## joshuatree

Hallo...zijn er ook ervaringen met een Rhizotomie in de rug??
Ik heb er al 2 gehad omdat ik een afknelling heb van de L5 in de onderrug,waardoor ik veel last en pijn van mijn benen heb.Eerst heb ik een epidurale gehad.Maar nu ben ik benieuwd of het echt gaat werken......ben niet meer zo gelovig na al die jaren... :Frown: 
Als dit over is krijg ik er nog voor mijn nek,waar ik aan geopereerd ben voor een hernia,en voor mijn rug waar ik al 15jaar last van heb.....en zo gaan we maar door.....echt vertrouwen heb ik er niet in :Confused:

----------


## joshuatree

Ben nu bijna een 2 maanden verder....en wat ik al verwachte.....heeft niet echt geholpen.
De pijn is wel iets afgevlakt...maar heb het nog steeds...dat vervelende gevoel in mijn benen.Net alsof ze bevroren zijn en langzaam ontdooien,en dat gewoon 24/7.
Is er niemand die dit ook heeft?? Heb ik weer....

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is een rhizotomie Joshua??

Dat vervelende gevoel in je benen herken ik ... heb ik ook in m'n linkerbeen, vervelend hé!!

Zenuwpijn zal wss nooit helemaal weggaan is mij verteld, maar als het vermindert ga ik al blij zijn  :Wink: .

Ag Xx

----------


## joshuatree

@ Agnes,

Rhizotomie is een wortelblokkade...
Ze hebben mij in mijn onderrug spuiten gezet in de zenuw L5, omdat bij mij die zenuw word afgekneld op het punt in de onderrug waar de zenuw uit de ruggewervel komt en naar de benen gaat.Als die spuit erin zit ( kan ff zoeken zijn ) dan word daar een stroompje door gestuurd wat de zenuw een beetje lam legt.
Ik hoop dat ik het een beetje goed heb uitgelegd....

----------


## Agnes574

@Joshua,

Ik heb een wortelblokkade gehad op L5...die niet hielp!
Wat bleek later; dat de hoofdzenuw van mijn linkerbeen gekneld zit op S1 !!
(leuk; artsen die fouten maken  :Frown: ).
Nu een blokkade gehad op S1 en die lijkt enigzins te gaan werken .. weet ik over een paar weken pas zeker!
het effect van zo'n blokkade wordt pas duidelijk na 4à6 weken, maar je mag niet verwachten dat de pijn volledig verdwijnt!

Sterkte!!
Ag Xx

----------


## Magica

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben ondertussen ook behoorlijk bekend met pijnbestrijding. Ze hebben bij mij alles al geprobeerd. Van zenuwblokkade tot inwendige neurostimulator. Epicuroscopie, praat me er niet van. Tens, ook gehad. 

Nu moet ik vanmiddag weer voor een zenuwwortelblokkade in een ander ziekenhuis. Ik zie zelf het nut er niet zo heel erg van in, maar als ik verder wil komen zal ik dit moeten ondergaan. Vooruit dus maar. 

Er is namelijk sprake van dat ze mijn onderrug vast gaan zetten. Om beter te weten waar mijn pijnklachten vandaan komen willen ze nu dus eerst die blokkade doen. De artsen willen niet het risico lopen dat ze mijn rug op een verkeerd niveau vast zetten. 

Het heeft er nog eventjes om gehangen of de behandeling wel door zou gaan. Ik heb namelijk gisteren gehoord dat ze maandag een laparascopie gaan doen. Ik heb naast de rugklachten ook endometriose en ondanks dat mijn baarmoeder en eierstokken verwijderd zijn heb ik daar nog steeds last van. Gisteren bleek dat de cyste die ik al een tijdje heb toch duidelijk een endo cyste is. Hij was zelfs weer gegroeid  :Frown:  Dus met spoed onder het mes. Best wel balen, maar ja. Het is ondertussen operatie 15 binnen 5 jaar dus ik heb mijn portie toch onderhand wel gehad....

Renske

----------


## dotito

Renske,wens je heel veel sterkte toe vanmiddag.

Lieve groet Do

----------


## joshuatree

@ Renske.....
Veel sterkte ...en Veel Succes

Groetjes Josh

----------


## Magica

Hoi Josh,

Dank je. Ik moet zeggen dat ik nog niet veel merk van de blokkade, maar ja, hier op het forum heb ik al gelezen dat het best wel lang kan duren voor dat zo is. Afwachten dus maar.

Renske

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Renske...
Ja dat klopt ...kan wel even duren voor je er iets van merkt..
Bij mij heeft het niets geholpen,het blijkt dat ik 2 hernia's heb waarvan er een de zenuw die naar de benen gaat een beetje afkneld. Dus ik moet weer terug naar de neuroloog...
Bij mij ook ...zoals met alles...afwachten maar 

Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

Sterkte Josh,

Do :Wink:

----------


## Magica

Hoi Josh,

Weet je al wanneer je weer naar de neuroloog moet?? In ieder geval sterkte...

Renske

----------


## joshuatree

@Renske ...ja volgende week dinsdag moet ik terug naar de neuroloog....we shall see...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

Hoop dat de neuroloog u dan kan verder helpen,want gij sukkelt toch ook al lang he!!Heb je nog zoveel pijn?

Ik heb momenteel heel veel pijn van mijne rug,heb teveel gedaan vandaar.

Do

----------


## marritanne

Vorige week woensdag heb ik voor de tweede keer een zenuwblokkade gehad. 
De vorige keer was in september en werkte goed, alleen maar voor zeven weken helaas. Daarom heeft de arts ervoor gekozen het deze keer op de `klassieke manier´ te doen.
Waar de vorige keer de zenuw gewoon `verstoord´ werd, is het nu met hitte kapot gemaakt om het maar eens cru te zeggen. Dit op zes plekken in mijn onderrug aan de wortel van wat zenuwen. 
Moest er even een paar dagen van bijkomen, maar vooralsnog ben ik weer zonder pijnstillers! Hiervoor zat ik inmiddels op fentanylpleisters en toen mijn huid daar niet meer tegen kon kreeg ik oxycodon.

Ik merk wel dat het iets ten koste is gegaan van mijn motoriek/mobiliteit. Ik kan al amper lopen (net een paar stapjes met krukken naar het toilet) maar wankel nu wel nog meer.
De arts heeft hier wel voor gewaarschuwd, aarzelde ook enorm om deze rigoreuze behandeling op mij toe te passen vanwege mijn relatief jonge leeftijd (ik ben 34) maar sjah, als het tegen de pijn helpt vind ik alles best!

Overigens heb ik een bultje samengeraapte diagnoses zoals scoliose, heupdysplasie, knieën die luxeren om de haverklap en is er eigenlijk nog geen kant en klare diagnose verder.. daar zijn we nog mee bezig :x

----------

